# Does it get any orangier than this?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cage changing time is so much fun! New bedding! New toys! Yay!



Psst! Hey, what kinda stuff do you think we'll get this time?



Toobs!



AND a great big wheel!



Wait! moustress! Where's our lunch? Hey!


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Gorgous fawns I really like the splodgie one  Now if only I could find a nice fawn somewhere near me


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Gorgeous ginger meecers !


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

As a member of the orange haired clan I want to say "Viv la orange!!" :lol: Especially the cutie orange and white girl who's having a gossip :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There will always be orange meeces in my mousery; one of my early goals was to breed healthy satins and fawn satin was one of the two colors I especially wanted, the other being champagne. I may eventually stop having the Big Fat Mousies. Using Avy means there's a real good chance that any mouse from that line will grow into a real porker. I'm weeding that out in favor of recessive yellow, which gives a nice deep orange without the obesity ,most, if not all, of the time. Having my nicest fawn and red tris grow too obese for breeding has been a real hindrance to improving the line.

I still think the fat orange mousies are cute, though, and so nice to handle, especially on a cold winter day. There's just something about the sleek shiny coat over all that soft mouseflesh that's just luscious to behold.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Orange (well, fawn) is my FAVORITE! I have only one right now, lol, but orange is definitely my favorite color. Your satins are to die for!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

i surche vor the entrance too the wheel :?: but verry sweet mices 

vivien


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to both of you. There actually was a little space between the edge of the wheel and the tank; the girls shifted the wheel squeezing through that gap and now there's more than enough room. I love these big wheels for two reasons: 1) it doesn't cause the tail to get twisted back behind the mousie over time, as they try to keep their tail from dragging and 2) It's wide enough that two mousies can run side by side.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hi

oh yes these big wheels are great and werry healthy for the animals.. my wheels are bigger.. 27cm and the biggest are 30cm diameter.

so it is easier to the spine. the mouse runs strait. and they like that. 
I'm glad that you are bidding your mice, the big wheel !

vivien


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

moustress said:


> I love these big wheels for two reasons: 1) it does cause the tail to get twisted back behind the mousie over time, as they try to keep their tail from dragging.


You love the wheel BECAUSE it gives them wheel tail???


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Being aphasic and a bit dyslexic is SO much fun! *moustress runs back to edit!* It's funnier when I ask someone to pass me wrench at the dinner table.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL, moustress!

But about the curly-tail thing.. I have a mouse who has that though I have no clue why.. he and his brother (who live together) have always had one of the big wheels. It's kind of bizarre. I named him Curly because of that. :X


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of the weird things that appear in meeces are just genetic oddities that aren't transmissible. Like the odd-eyed boys I have. A crooked tail might be a case of the mousie carrying the gene for taillessness. I had a mouse with a zig-zag taill just like The Brain from Pinky and the Brain; he was PEW as well. It was quite funny!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

my weirest was a mouse with a huge tuft of long hair between its eyes, looked like a punk rocker. Never was very strong and failed to fill his eggs.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

my wierdest had two noses as in a neat row of four nostrils.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoa, SarahC! Did you take a picture? I know this can occur in other creatures but it's extremely rare. Seriously, a picture is needed! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Then there's Squish, one of my bucks:







I guess the pix don't really capture the reason for the name except for the flat ears. He is quite wide from side to side but relatively shallow from top to bottom. That combined with his semi-long hair makes him look like he was sat on or something. He's one of the calmest meeces I've ever had. when I pick him up he just nestles down flat to my hand and vibrates. He sleeps a lot, often doesn't stir when I turn on the lights in the mousery, doesn't move until I open his tank, and sometimes not even then. He does wake when I put the food in, though.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Someone posted pictures recently of a mouse with one floppy ear. She's talking about trying to see if it breeds true - lop-eared mice 

I want to see the two nosed mouse also... puh-lease.  I have also had one with the mohawk in the middle of the face.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

i have a male fawn exactly like yours, would love mre =[ yours r gorgous!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks bunches!


----------

